# Suz and Tally



## Elaine (Dec 15, 2007)

This is two dogs that I often look after in the owners abscence. I love them to bits.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

nice dogs yeah i find theres always some that stay you just love to bits 
i love all dogs but theres something about some of them you dont want them to go home.


----------



## Elaine (Dec 15, 2007)

Suz is about 5, she had quite a rough life, being passed from pillar to post by inexperienced dog owners, she was very nervous and panicky but she is absolutely fine now, very gentle and loving although a little over weight. Tally is 3 and a wholly terror but very very funny. I really enjoy looking after them but its nice to sit down with out a big dogue on your lap


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

you want to try my friends dog when they try to get on your lap there great dane's


----------



## Elaine (Dec 15, 2007)

No thanx the bordeax' are enough thanx


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

i nearly had 2 st barnards to stay with me 
just think there big and heavy


----------



## PatioDogDoors (Nov 27, 2007)

WOW great dogs


----------



## Elaine (Dec 15, 2007)

They are slobbery dogs but so loving and fun. My friend has an old Neopolitan Mastiff called Byron, now that dog can slobber


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Ohhhh DDB - bias here too but great dogs indeed - who cares about the slobber


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely dogs nice pics


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

Such as characters!


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Gorgeous dogs


----------

